# My Newest Favorite



## macr0w (Mar 4, 2012)

Here is a shot of my newest creation.

1982 Race Inc 24.

After switching things around and looking for just the right parts I think it's finally finished.

This is probably my favorite build to date.






It's loaded with a bunch of "high end" parts.

It rides great.


----------



## TheRealBikecity (Mar 4, 2012)

Man that thing is sweet looking and the Fact that you Ride it is even Better!  Duck a Show Bike!


----------



## macr0w (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks man.

It's really sweet with og ano and perfect drops.

But, I'll still beat it a little bit.

I had it down the street with my son hitting our little dirt jump earlier today.


----------



## TheRealBikecity (Mar 4, 2012)

macr0w said:


> Thanks man.
> 
> It's really sweet with og ano and perfect drops.
> 
> ...




 hellz yea


----------

